# REMOVABLE STEERING WHEEL ANYONE?



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

Now he's got a racing van in the drive thought i'd better invest in one of these, 8) :roll: lol
only joking! anyone got one, anybody know about the mercle ones, £233 for a kit, any info would be helpful, cheers


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Not sure on the removable steering wheel for his racing van, but if he's going anywhere sunny does he need a pit crew ??
Freezing in it!!!


----------



## philjohn (May 29, 2005)

-If your van has a steering wheel air bag I don't think you can use one.

PhilJ


----------



## 95810 (Jul 21, 2005)

Raine said:


> mercle ones, £233 for a kit, any info would be helpful, cheers


Gis a clue what a mercle one is please?


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Come on Raine explain yourself :lol: :lol: 

As above what is a mercle one? you will have problems as has already been stated, if you have an air bag.


MHS...Rob


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

I think raine meant Marcle ...

http://www.marcleleisure.co.uk/steer+susp/steering01.htm


----------



## 95810 (Jul 21, 2005)

ScotJimland said:


> I think raine meant Marcle ...
> 
> http://www.marcleleisure.co.uk/steer+susp/steering01.htm


Thank you Jim


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

ok ok i only got one letter wrong,  
and i don't think we have an air bag drivers side,
so anyone got one? we want one so we can swivel the chair right the way round it only does a bit at the mo, and also as a theft detterant(?) :x ade will be having it in his pocket while we are walking round 8O (he doesn't know this yet!) LOL :wink: :wink: hm now that poses a problem,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

somebody has pinched my avatar, or did i have it to start with oerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Rolling (May 29, 2005)

*Removable Steering Wheel*

Hi Raine, I bought removable steering wheel from marcleleisure a few weeks ago. Really nice wheel and lots more room to turn seat round plus extra security, well worth the money well pleased.

Keep Rolling


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

hi, thanks rolling, how did you find getting your old steering wheel off? It sounds like its just what we want, have you an idea what to do with the steering wheel when its off, andyou go shopping, pm if you like, cheers raine


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

*Removeable steering wheels*

Hi All

Another great idea. Two immediate problems spring to mind. 
1) What if you have cruise control on the wheel. 
2) How do you overcome the potential thief who has a large stiltson wrench in his back pocket, just imagine the thought of someone tanking down a road steering with a single arm steering wheel with no rim.

Mind boggling


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

I should have taken more notice, What did Mr Bean do with his when he took it off his MinI
Geo


----------



## smifee (May 17, 2005)

hi raine

you can buy carry bags for the wheel.

i had a tazio wheel fitted by essanjay , poole.

at the newbury show last year there was a stand selling the wheels & bags. i pointed out the wheel i have & bought a bag £15. after the show i found the bag is too small and i have no idea who the company are  

still it makes a great boules kit carrier :lol: 

mike


----------



## Rolling (May 29, 2005)

*Removable Steering Wheel*

Hi Raine, Just remove centre horn & disconnect, then take the old wheel off with the socket set,easy no problem.
When I remove new wheel just pop in cupboard out of sight.

Keep Rolling


----------

